# Automatic Fox!



## greatfoxmusic (Apr 2, 2020)

Hi fuzzes, eye haff made a new cover song of an old 80's jam by Michael Sembello called "Automatic Man".

This version is much foxier.    Audition it if you wish to become one with the OwO.  


__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fgreatfox-2%2Fautomatic-fox


----------

